# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ >  στραβωμενο pin σε VGA port

## tasoskio

καλησπερα σε ολους!
τοποθετηθηκε καλωδιo vga σε μια οθονη  αλλα  οταν βγαλαμε το βυσμα εμεινε στο port της οθονη ( στο θηλυκο port) ανα απο τα πιν απο το βυσμα του αρσενικου. πως μπορω να το αφαιρεσω χωρις να χρειαστει να αλλαξω ολοκληρο το vga port?

----------


## plouf

με μαεστρία και υπομονη.. και ευρηματικότητα  :Smile: 

πως είναι το φις, γωνιακά στη πλακέτα ? αν ναι η πισω πλευρα βγαινει (με κοπινδι) και στο σπρώχνεις με καρφίτσα.

----------


## tasoskio

η αληθεια ειναι οτι το εκανα σε ενα main board pou to ειχα για πεταμα , θα το παλεψω αλλα δεν το βλεπω με καρφιτσα

----------

